# Mon écran de Macbook Pro ne s'allume plus (la pomme non plus)



## draekjin (11 Février 2008)

Bonjour,


J'ai un grave problème, l'écran de mon MacBook Pro (17") ne s'allume plus. Quand j'allume mon ordinateur, il démarre correctement, tout semble fonctionner, sauf que l'écran et la pomme ne s'allume pas .... 

Que faire ? C'est un réel problème, sachant que ce MacBook Pro est mon outil de travail.


----------



## desertea (11 Février 2008)

draekjin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> J'ai un grave problème, l'écran de mon MacBook Pro (17") ne s'allume plus. Quand j'allume mon ordinateur, il démarre correctement, tout semble fonctionner, sauf que l'écran et la pomme ne s'allume pas ....
> ...



Pour info, c'est le rétro éclairage de l'écran qui "allume" la pomme. 
Tu démarres, rien ne s'allume, mais l'ordi démarre-t-il ? (boooing !!!!!)


----------



## draekjin (11 Février 2008)

oui l'ordi s'allume avec le boing, le disque dur tourne, le clavier est rétro éclairé mais l'écran ne s'allume pas. 

Seulement, voilà maintenant quand j 'éteint l'ordi en restant sur le bouton démarré enfoncé et que je le rallume, il me fait comme une sortie de veille. Y a plus le boing..... 

Pour le redémarrer il faut bien maintenir le bouton démarré, et ensuite réappuyer ? 

Je suis fou là ! J'ai un projet super important à finir, et voilà que mon écran ne marche plus.


----------



## elsueco (11 Février 2008)

questions cons:
ton ordi a recu un coche ressement?
as tu essayes d'augmenter la luminosité de l'ecran? 
(je ne te prends pas pour un abruti mais des fois je reactive mon macbook et l'ecran et noir et en fait c'est juste la luminosité qui est au minimum)


----------



## draekjin (11 Février 2008)

non il n'a reçut aucun coup...

 Tu fais bien de poser la question, mais non la luminosité n'est pas mal réglé.
J'ai vraiment l'impression que mon écran est niqué... Je comprend pas pourquoi ni comment, m'enfin... 

Pour l'instant j'ai essayé tout ça :

Redémarrer les paramètres PRam (ou un truc dans le genre)
Enlever la batterie, puis la remettre.
Booter sur le cd d'installation.

Rien ne marche. L'écran est désespérément noir.


----------



## desertea (12 Février 2008)

As tu un écran externe pour faire un test ?


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2008)

Il est sous garantie, ton ordi ?

Je ne suis pas technicien, mais il est fort possible que ce soit un problème de carte-mère...


----------



## draekjin (12 Février 2008)

je n'ai pas d'écran externe pour faire un test.

je vais l'amener dans un centre agrée apple.


----------



## Jmettewe (12 Février 2008)

draekjin a dit:


> je n'ai pas d'écran externe pour faire un test.
> 
> je vais l'amener dans un centre agrée apple.


 
Oui si il est sous garantie, c'est la meilleure chose à faire.

J'ai eu le même problème avec un écran de PC portable, dans mon cas, c'était la haute tension du rétroéclairage de l'écran qui était grillée.
Pour détecter si c'est le cas chez toi, il faut savoir si c'est ton écran qui est foutu (rien ne s'affiche sur les PIXELS, OU si c'est la haute tension de l'éclairage. 

Pour cela, regarde ton écran de très très près, si les pixels fonctionne encore, tu verra ta souris bouger (je te conseille d'amener ton curseur en haut à gauche, sur la pomme bleue, et de remuner légérement ta souris, tu arrivera alors a la distinguer. Fais cela dans une pièce éclairée (la lumière ambiante fera office de très léger rétroéclairage.
Si tu arrive à distinguer ton curseur, ton écran n'est pas vraiment péter, c'est juste une petite pièce à remplacer. Sinon ben... espérons que la garantie soit là.


----------



## draekjin (12 Février 2008)

Bon et bien, avec un écran externe sa ne marche pas non plus.... Conclusion du centre agrée Apple..... La carte mère...... 

Heureusement je suis encore sous garantie, par contre, le centre apple est inquiet car il n'ont aucune date de disponibilité des cartes mère pour MacBook Pro 17". Impossible de savoir quand ils vont en recevoir. 

Je suis vraiment énervé, car du coup je me retrouve complètement immobilisé, avec un ordinateur qui mettra peut être deux/trois ou 4 semaines à être réparé.... Je fais comment maintenant ?


----------



## draekjin (15 Février 2008)

Je me pose une question, l'indisponibilité des cartes mère pour MacBook Pro peuvent elles avoir un lien avec un remplacement imminent de la gamme ?

Au bout de combien de temps pensez vous, que je puisse faire la demande d'un remplacement pur et dur, vu qu' apple ne semble pas en mesure de réparer la carte mère de mon mac..... Sachant que ce mac est mon outils de travail !


----------



## koko-retsi (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai deja posé la question dans un autre post mais celui-ci presente un probleme plus similaire a mon mbp de mai 2008.

J'ai du changer mon ecran en septembre suite a une casse.
Je l'ai effectué chez SOS master a Paris, adresse trouvé sur ce forum.
DEpuis le debut du mois j'ai vu apparaitre des traces de lumiere en bas de l'ecran, je pensais a un decollage du stock qui fait etancheité de lumiere en bas de la dalle. Puis la regulation automatique de la luminosité a commencé a faire des siennes en faisant "clignoter l'ecran" / en detectant mal la lumiere ambiante.
Enfin, hier, ecran noir, je vois les fenetres , le pointeur bouge, mais je ne vois plus rien ou presque.

Est ce que ce probleme est le meme que celui decris ici au niveau de la carte http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?v...R&locale=fr_FR ??

ou est plutot un probleme lié a l'ecran ?

Pensez vous qu'il y aura un probleme au SAV vu que j'ai fait changer l'ecran par sosmaster?

Merci de vos reponses, conseils.

Max


----------



## advance113 (13 Septembre 2009)

bonsoir,
Je suis déçu de voir que mon cas ne serait pas en fait une exception....J'ai reçu mon macbook pro 17 pouces  il y a une semaine seulement et voila qu'il me plante déjà...Même symptôme que toi, j'appuie sur le bouton, écran blanc,bruit du disque dur puis plus rien...J'ai refait la manipulation 10 fois mais rien ne change, j'ai bien évidement vérifier la charge, la luminosité de l'écran mas rien n'y fait...C'est après l'avoir rebranché sur secteur et connecté a un câble réseau (allé savoir pourquoi, peut être simple coïncidence) qu'il s'est rallumé...Bref, je viens de mettre plus de 2000 euros dans un portable qui ne m'inspire plus confiance après une semaine seulement...A voir par la suite; mais apple ne m'a vraiment pas convaincu pour le coup, si je dois le renvoyé après une semaine d'utilisation seulement, et après m'être convaincu que d'investir dans un mac c'était assuré la tranquillité, je n'en resterais pas la...Vraiment mauvais départ pour ce macbook pro...Quelqu'un a résolu le problême définitivement?..


----------



## the_space_pilot (13 Septembre 2009)

même problème que vous...la carte mère est garantie combien de temps au juste ??
et combien ça coute si ce n'est pas garantie ???

je l'ai acheté (mon macbook pro) à l'été 2007....


----------



## gavroche912 (13 Septembre 2009)

la garantie normale d'un an, 3 je crois avec apple care. La carte mère de mon imac a claqué, c'était je crois 900 euros... Hors garantie depuis longtemps, le sav d'apple a été très généreux, il a pris en charge la pièce et ne m'a laissé que la main d'oeuvre (100 euros). Alors coup de chance peut-être, mais c'est à tenter.


----------

